# Stockpiles of dirt height limitations?



## twoply (Aug 2, 2016)

A contractor has purchased a piece of property and is stockpiling dirt. The piles are over 75 feet high in a general industry area.
I'm looking if there are restrictions for stock piling so high.
Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## steveray (Aug 2, 2016)

Zoning would not allow that here, It would be a stretch to get the building code to cover it unless you could prove a hazard to adjacent structures....Where was that pic of the Morton salt building collapse?


----------



## cda (Aug 2, 2016)

Can you say dump

You do not say how big the land is


Fenced so blocks the view?

Out in the middle of no where or in the middle of town?


----------



## cda (Aug 2, 2016)

Sounds like he is running a business there!!

Dirt dump


----------



## twoply (Aug 2, 2016)

The lot is about 3 acres in General Industry. It isn't a ravine or a fill of any kind. The grade is level with the surrounding area.

I'm already digging through our zoning and found a few passages that will apply, but still nothing about heights.

Considering the slope of the stocked material, I can enforce a setback from the adjacent residential district of 50 feet to the base of the stockpile, That would restrict the height.


----------



## cda (Aug 2, 2016)

Water run off

Drainage

Zika breeding ground


----------



## cda (Aug 2, 2016)

His own dirt or letting others dump

As in a business 

Long term plan??

Does he need the dirt to fill so something can  be built later


----------



## twoply (Aug 2, 2016)

The contractor is just taking dirt from projects all over and charging a tipping fee..

His ultimate goal is unknown.

I'm trying to pin him down in fear that he's going to stock all this soil and then bail out and abandon the site, leaving the city to deal with it.


----------



## twoply (Aug 2, 2016)

I should say "pessimistic prediction" vs "in fear"


----------



## ICE (Aug 2, 2016)

We would require a grading permit....and then he would have to cover the pile.


----------



## cda (Aug 2, 2016)

I know our city limits dirt dumping and has to be leveled

Not sure how maybe zoning 


So if he is charging sounds like a Bbusiness


----------



## Paul Sweet (Aug 2, 2016)

See if there are state erosion & sediment control regulations that would govern this.


----------



## north star (Aug 2, 2016)

*$ ~ $ ~ $*


Don't know if this fits, but...
From the `12 IFC, Section 110.4 - Abatement:  "The owner, operator
or occupant of a building or premises deemed unsafe by the fire code
official shall abate, or cause to be abated or corrected such unsafe
conditions either by repair, rehabilitation, demolition or other
approved corrective action."

Maybe the FCO could investigate to determine if there are unsafe
conditions present.


*$ ~ $ ~ $*


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 2, 2016)

unsafe as an unsecured site? Dust control?


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 2, 2016)

Check with your state to see if erosion control or water quality is an issue. Our state would be Department of Health and Environmental Control -


----------



## JBI (Aug 2, 2016)

What does the Municipal Attorney have to say?
Most of the above replies are good. State law or regulation may be the answer, as mentioned erosion control is an Environmental regulation generally, and in some places even stockpiling of earth could be classified as a 'landfill', again Environmental regulations are where to look. 
Does your jurisdiction includes stormwater management regs? Certainly covered there.


----------



## cda (Aug 2, 2016)

And the occasional debris dump

And the occasional broken up  concrete dump

And the tires


----------



## twoply (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank you all for the replies.
Lots of help that I really appreciate!


----------



## north star (Aug 5, 2016)

*# # #*


FWIW, there is the `15 IPMC, Section 302 - Exterior Property Areas
[  *RE:*  Section 302.1  &  302.2  ].


*# # #*


----------



## sergoodo (Aug 6, 2016)

OSHA has limits 
Like 8' ht.


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2016)

sergoodo said:


> OSHA has limits
> Like 8' ht.




Huh??


----------



## Msradell (Aug 7, 2016)

sergoodo said:


> OSHA has limits
> Like 8' ht.


Could you please provide a reference to the secular motion that restricts the height can be mounded to. I've done a good bit of work with OSHA requirements in the construction field and never seen one that restricts how high dirt can be mounded. They have regulations relating to the depths of excavations that can be made without proper shoring or sloping of the trench walls but I've never seen any regulations that referred to the mounding of dirt.


----------



## sergoodo (Aug 16, 2016)

at least 5 years ago I came across, I'll check.


----------

